
Scrape-it–A Node.js scraper for humans - ionicabizau
https://github.com/IonicaBizau/scrape-it
======
wmichelin
Your commas at the beginning of the lines are making my eyes bleed

~~~
ionicabizau
I know, that's my code-style. And it's documented:
[https://github.com/IonicaBizau/code-
style#commas](https://github.com/IonicaBizau/code-style#commas) :D

